# HFH 2017 - Please submit your handicaps



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2017)

HFH Hankley Common 13th September 2017

Please submit your handicaps (and of your guests) using the form below. 

https://goo.gl/forms/APSb8vYDOSdb3IRn1

No problem if your handicap changes submit another form.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2017)

We have had a lot of forumers and guests sign up the H4H day recently. Could you all give your handicaps to Sean in the link in his post. It will really help on the day. :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'll submit mine next week, I've had an awful year, gone from 12.4 to 13.4 and I have an inkling this weekend will be no better with another lift!! the more I play the worse I get!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 19, 2017)

Its official... now 14 handicap


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			HFH Hankley Common 13th September 2017

Please submit your handicaps (and of your guests) using the form below. 

https://goo.gl/forms/APSb8vYDOSdb3IRn1

No problem if your handicap changes submit another form.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget this boys & girls, keeping your handicaps up to date will really help Sean :thup:

Can I get a current copy please Sean to check against the Handicap Challenge, cheers.


----------



## teegirl (Sep 3, 2017)

Definitely going the wrong way .......... 17 exact.............

Updated in the link


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2017)

13.9 (14)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 11, 2017)

As of Sunday got a cut, 13.3.  So now off 13 not 14


----------

